# BLE Komunikation mit Android studio und esp32



## Keiner (1. Nov 2021)

Moin 
ich habe einen ESP32 dazu Programmiert, Relais mit dem Handy zu steuern. Dazu verwende ich BLE (Sämtlicher BLE-code gleicht dem in diesen Videos: 



, 



). Alles klappt mit der "nRF Connect" app ohne Probleme. Da ich allerdings nicht alles eingeben will habe ich eine App erstellt, welche aber noch nichts BLE macht. Sämmtliche Codebeispiele im Internet helfen mir nicht weiter, da sie entweder nicht funktinieren oder ich nicht weiß wo ich was einfügen soll(z.B. bei https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/connectivity/bluetooth/find-ble-devices). 
Kann mir da irgend wer bei helfen? (z.B. indem man mir aus https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/connectivity/bluetooth/find-ble-devices und dem restlichen fertige Java-Klassen macht, welche ich dann verstehen kann. Oder ein leicht verständliches Beispiel sendet) 
MfG


----------



## Jw456 (2. Nov 2021)

Hallo 
Das was auf der von dir gegeben Google Seite steht ist nur ein kleiner Teil was du für eine solche App brauchen wirst.

Frage hast du schon mal eine Androide App geschrieben ? Kannst du Java oder Kotlin?

Hier zwei Links die weter helfen könnten.








						The Ultimate Guide to Android Bluetooth Low Energy | Punch Through
					

Learn about the basics of Android BLE, get an overview of important glossary terms, and real world examples to better develop Android apps.




					punchthrough.com
				











						SimpleBle/ExampleApp at master · ederdoski/SimpleBle
					

This project is a simple interface to facilitate the use of the native Android API Bluetooth le (BLE). - SimpleBle/ExampleApp at master · ederdoski/SimpleBle




					github.com


----------



## Keiner (2. Nov 2021)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> Das was auf der von dir gegeben Google Seite steht ist nur ein kleiner Teil was du für eine solche App brauchen wirst.
> 
> Frage hast du schon mal eine Androide App geschrieben ? Kannst du Java oder Kotlin?
> ...


Also Android-apps schreibe ich erst seit kurzem, und bin eher noch anfänger. Java und einige Basics in Android studio behersch ich.
Der erste link hilft mir leider nicht weiter, denn dort wird Kotlin verwendet.
Der zweite link klingt schon vielversprechender und ich schaue mal ob ich damit weiter komme.

vielen Dank


----------



## Jw456 (2. Nov 2021)

Ja das ist kotlin. Das Prinzip wie du ein device suchst  und verbindest ist aber das gleiche.
Die benutzen Methoden sind im Grunde ähnlich zu java.
Kotlin Code kann man auch zu Java übersetzen lassen das geht in beide Richtung.

Kotlin und C ist auch widerun nicht so weit entfernt. Dein ESP hast du ja mit C++ Programmiert sogar etwas Oop dazu benutzt.


----------



## Jw456 (2. Nov 2021)

Mit kleinwenig Google Suche fand ich das. 









						Making Android BLE work — part 1
					

BLE on Android is hard! Here is what I learned about making BLE work on Android. In part 1 I discuss the topic of scanning.




					medium.com


----------



## Keiner (3. Nov 2021)

moin, 
vielen Dank für die unterstützung und hilfe, da ich das allerdings immer nochnicht hinbekomme werde ich vorerst aufgeben und das Ganze Projekt mit "normalem" Bluetooth fortsetzen und BLE  irgendwann später angehen.


----------

